# albino cape house snakes hatched!



## bussers (Mar 23, 2012)

had these little worms hatch over the last couple of days
and mum looks like she's ready to drop a second clutch as well!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 23, 2012)

wow, you are so lucky you can keep what we call exotics and what you call awesome


----------



## congo_python (Mar 23, 2012)

WOW... can we see pics of the parents as i have never heard of these guys before and is it normal for them to double clutch ??

Cheers
Congo


----------



## bussers (Mar 23, 2012)

congo_python said:


> WOW... can we see pics of the parents as i have never heard of these guys before and is it normal for them to double clutch ??
> 
> Cheers
> Congo



yes they will double triple clutch no bother



congo_python said:


> WOW... can we see pics of the parents as i have never heard of these guys before and is it normal for them to double clutch ??
> 
> Cheers
> Congo



added a couple of pic's of mum!


----------



## Coppersimon (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow I love their faces. What awesome animals!


----------



## bussers (Mar 23, 2012)

Coppersimon said:


> Wow I love their faces. What awesome animals!



cheers!


----------

